# Rolling gar



## Jrwiley (Jun 21, 2012)

Shot some needle nose at the lock-n-dam.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

I seen those posted on Lock N Dams facebook.
yall got some fatties. nice shootin.


----------



## Jrwiley (Jun 21, 2012)

Shot those in about two hours. Went back Sunday and shot two.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

River must have started falling. I seen it happen. When that river crests it's over.


----------

